# More from the trail Cam



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Caught a few of some elk, no deer. My top priority this weekend was a deer not a spike elk but it looks by the way the trail camera is talking that spike sitting down right under my tree stand will be good meat for the freezer. Backed it off a little this time but still need to back it off more, got a lot of elk with middle of their neck back and couldn't tell how big they were.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool. Looks like a good spot. At least for the elk. Good luck.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

switch to elk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

8)


----------

